# Treating wood on a trailer



## stratos201 (Nov 16, 2009)

What does everyone use on treating the wood on trailers? Is it just regular Thompsons water seal ect.. or is there something else. Seems like I remember hearing about treating it with used motor oil or something.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Nov 16, 2009)

It is always wise to use pressure treated boards when flooring a trailer.

Any material that you would brush on the surface would not penetrate very far into the wood.  Might help some if you would surface treat it two or three times each year.


----------



## swamp hunter (Nov 16, 2009)

I worked for a Famous Boat Maker for a spell , And we put tranny fluid on all the trim. Really made it shine and it went good into the grain . Waterproofed it as well.


----------



## Doyle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thompsons is about the poorest treatment you can buy - in spite of their advertising.   Sikkens is good, as are several other brands.


----------



## Glassman (Nov 16, 2009)

I used pressure treated lumber on mine.

I did have a boss who treated his deck with a mix of transmission fluid and diesel fuel.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Nov 17, 2009)

Transmission fluid or used motor oil used to treat the existing floor boards will do little to protect the underside.

That plus the boards just become slick when wet.

Anything you do will be wasted time unless you treat both sides and edges of the floorboards. Removing them is really the only way to do that.  

If you replace the floorboards with ACQ pressure treated be sure to paint all metal surfaces that come in contact with the treated wood and use hot dipped galvanized fastners.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 17, 2009)

Saw one where the guy coated all his boards with some 'do-it-yourself' bedliner stuff. Said it provided decent 'grip' even when wet. The good thing about that stuff is that if it ever chipped off or wears thin.....you can always go back and fill in the bad spot.


----------



## contender* (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm thinkin on buying that composite decking when I have to refloor mine.


----------



## shiny 308 (Nov 18, 2009)

burnt motor oil and diesel fuel... yeah its slick but if its wet or muddy everything will slide anyway.

    just do it after deerseason, to give the smell time to dissapate


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 18, 2009)

contender* said:


> I'm thinkin on buying that composite decking when I have to refloor mine.




I'd research that.  The composite decking doesn't have near the strength of real wood.

I don't know how it would hold up on an equipment trailer.


----------



## stev (Nov 18, 2009)

Ready Seal.
www.readyseal.com


----------



## bany (Nov 18, 2009)

You need to cover the whole board as stated. Depending on what your wanting out of this,would determine what to use. Oil based are the best and allow recoating in time. Price usually dictates quality. Some are really pretty when finished and you pay for that too. Is that something you need?


----------



## stev (Nov 18, 2009)

First clean the wood to be ,Then neutralize the wood to be treated with oxcallic acid ,then seal with oil base ready seal .the neutralize opens up the pores of the wood so the sealer soaks into the wood.


----------



## stev (Nov 18, 2009)

This ready seal after 5 yrs still good.This is what i used on all pt pine ive done ,been through a lot of sealers .


----------



## bany (Nov 18, 2009)

What he said! Not to say Ready seal is the best but where do you buy that at?


----------



## stev (Nov 18, 2009)

bany said:


> What he said! Not to say Ready seal is the best but where do you buy that at?


pm sent


----------



## shakey gizzard (Nov 18, 2009)

UV rays are your worst enemy!


----------



## stev (Nov 18, 2009)

shakey gizzard said:


> UV rays are your worst enemy!


Yup but ready seal has uv protection in it along with fungus acide.


----------



## stratos201 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I actually like the idea of the bedliner stuff just not sure if it's practical and would actually bond togther and stay on the wood. 

Stev, where can I purchase the readyseal????


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Nov 19, 2009)

I put PT 2x12's in the bed of my trailer 2 years ago.  They are doing great.  I don't know how long they'll last, but if they make it 5 years before I have to replace them, I won't complain in the least.  I didn't do anything but lay wood on steel and bolt down the piece of steel angle iron that acts as a hold-down.  IMO, all that other stuff is a waste of time and money.


----------

